# 1930's English 3 speed ladies bicycle - wanted



## indianbicycle (May 14, 2011)

I am looking for a 1930's English 3 speed ladies bicycle.  It must have the full chain guard cover - Humber, Sunbeam, Raleigh, Rudge. Good to very good condition.


----------



## hotrod62 (May 15, 2011)

hi i see your into  english bike's i have 7 issues of 1950/51 cycling rags with lot's and lot's of great pictures and ads of english bikes and good reading  can ship to the usa only for $36.00 here are a few pictures from the books they are about 40 pages in each


----------



## ftwelder (May 15, 2011)

hotrod62 said:


> hi i see your into  english bike's i have 7 issues of 1950/51 cycling rags with lot's and lot's of great pictures and ads of english bikes and good reading  can ship to the usa only for $36.00 here are a few pictures from the books they are about 40 pages in each




Are you in UK?  How much do you want for them shipped to a London address?


----------

